# G15 keyboard Fail [SOLVED]

## twobit

ok so i did this whole walkthrough http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Logitech_G15

simple enough, and i get  * ERROR: g15daemon failed to start

when starting the daemon... not alot of other info. is this Wiki outdated? 

I feel like there is something that has been updated that i may need to change to make this work...

??Last edited by twobit on Fri Aug 16, 2013 11:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marco.difresco

I have the same problem.

I tried to create a script with the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> g15daemon -d
> ...

 

and put it in /etc/local.d/ as g15daemon.start and technically it works as substitute, but for some strange reason it conflict with accessing the virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F1 to CTRL+ALT+F6) that occasionally use (to the OP: if you don't use virtual terminals, this may be a good interim workaround - it would automatically work from the next reboot, so for a running session you should call 'g15daemon -d' manually).

Therefore I am looking forward to make /etc/init.d/g15daemon working normally.

Thank in advance.

----------

## marco.difresco

Ok, now this was quick. I made it works  :Razz: 

In /etc/conf.d/g15daemon I changed both options to yes and in /etc/g15daemon.conf I changed ShowDate to yes (contrary to what is shown in the wiki, on my system it was set to Off as default).

----------

## twobit

Nice ... for some reason changing my options to "yes" fixed it!  Nice..   weird that that alone would make it not function

----------

## marco.difresco

Indeed it is strange: if only one option works and not the other, it is not really an option.

And beside, it would have been nice if g15daemon was more verbose on the cause of failure instead of a generic "failed to start".

I'll find a way to make an official bug report.

Update

Bug report done: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=481454

----------

## iss

So this was probably the reason app-misc/g15daemon stopped working for me after upgrade to 1.9.5.3-r7.

app-misc/g15daemon-1.9.5.3-r5 doesn't have this problem, so something was messed up in-between.

----------

